# Breathable Waders



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm looking for my first pair of breathable waders for fly fishing. Anyone willing to share their recommendations? I'm an occassional fly fisherman, so I probably don't want to spend $450 for top of the line Simms, but I also am not loving what I'm seeing at Cabelas and Sportmans Warehouse for less. What do you guys recommend? I'm willing to spend what I need to for good reliable waders that will last a few years, but don't want to spend more than necessary.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I've got a pair of Redington Sonics that I really like so far.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

William Joseph. They make great waders for a reasonable price and back their products up like no other. They're also a local company so you keep that money in Utah. I bought my first pair of their waders this time last year and probably have close to 100 days in them so far with absolutely zero complaints. Check em out.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.albrightflyfish.com/trinity-waders.html


----------

